# Need opinions



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

A buddy of mine was fishing in Michigan recently and sent me this picture. First thing is it's pretty cool to catch two bass at the same time, but the second thing is the fish on the right. My first thought was that it is a Mean Mouth bass. Others have said that it is just a different coloration of a smallmouth. I've caught hundreds of smallies and never have seen one with a lateral line.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I would think the one on the right is a LM bass. Look at how the mouth extends to under the eye, as opposed to the SM on the left. Although I will admit I still am having trouble telling the difference between a LM and a spotted bass right now... But I don't believe for one second it is a smallmouth.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

the one on the right definately looks like a largemouth to me... i agree with you about the lateral line.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mean Morone said:


> A buddy of mine was fishing in Michigan recently and sent me this picture. First thing is it's pretty cool to catch two bass at the same time, but the second thing is the fish on the right. My first thought was that it is a Mean Mouth bass. Others have said that it is just a different coloration of a smallmouth. I've caught hundreds of smallies and never have seen one with a lateral line.


Im sure this is just a terminology thing, but all fish have a lateral line. Its a sensory line that allows them to detect things in the water like a dying fish swimming erratically. It doesn't have anything to do with coloration.

Hope im not coming across like a dick, I wasn't trying to be one. Just thought id throw that out there.

Edit: about the fish.. the one on the right looks strange to me. It almost looks like some kind of hybrid. If I had to take one guess I would say largemouth, but to me it doesn't look like the corner of the mouth is under the eye like it should be on a LM. At any rate, I bet that was a fun catch. I was reeling in about a 12" smallie one time on a rebel craw and had another trying to rip the bait out of its mouth. I had dreams of catching both of them, and then in the blink of an eye they were both gone and I was fishless.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually it looks like a Spot to me. If it hadn't been caught in Michigan, I'd say it's a Spot for sure. Your buddy didn't happen to mention looking inside its mouth and seeing a darkish colored spot on its tongue did he? Spotted bass have a patch of teeth in the middle of their tongue.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a spot to me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm gonna admit. This one has me stumped.... I do believe it maybe some type of hybrid, or something that we don't find regularly around here like a mean mouth.... but I though mean mouth bass were usually found south.... i'd say definitely not a spot. (Atleast not pure) maybe just a largemouth with some odd coloring on its head.... or a smallmouth with some odd coloring and patterns on it's body.... 

I think that about covers all of my guesses.... LOL!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am leaning toward just some odd coloration doesn't seem like a spot to me. Either way thanks for the pic with two fish on one lure. Awesome.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i guess i,ll agree with some and disagree with others. but i think its a spot, it could be a lm but its mouth just doesnt look big enough to me. but thats a killer catch.
sherman


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm glad you all are as confused as I am on this one. lol It does look more like a largemouth than a spot to me. But I've never seen a largemouth with that coloration. I do know about the lateral line, but I was pointing that out as something I have seen on most largemouths but never on a smallmouth. The other thing is, I dont think spotted bass are very well known of in the area he was fishing. He was pretty far up close to the bridge going over the great lakes. I still think it is some kind of cross between a smallmouth and a largemouth. Whatever it is, I would love to have caught them! These two fish fell for a Flitterbait by the way.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have no idea.... but if it was a really clear lake he caught them out of it could explain the coloration. I used to fish alot of quarry bass, and often they would have a really gold tone to them, alot like the Largemouth/Spotted on the right.


----------

